# bike tow behind fishing cart



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

I am trying to get ideas on what type of cart to make to pull behind a bicycle. I will be moving to the keys and around there a bike might be easier to get around, so I can just pull a cart or something behind the bike that can hold a cooler and rods and what not. Any pics or ideas would be cool.


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

only other thing, is i just found a pieve to hook a cart to then to the bike seat, but forgot to mention I will also be having a baby carrier on the back of the bike to take my 2 year old with me.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Never made a cart. I know the Angler Fish-N-Mate has a "bike caddy" you can buy for pulling their carts behind a bicycle. Don't know how good it is. I've never used one.

Here's a link:

http://www.rodrack.com/product.php?productid=16155


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

We have a fisherman here in north Fla that says they work great.I think he has the rollez wheels also.I'd buy one but the price seems a little high.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

They look well built even though the price in my opinion is high but might be worth it if your going to use it everyday and not to mention safety as something rigged may not hold up.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have the bike mount for my fishing mate. I can take it 20 or more miles round trip down the colonial parkway. With no problems. I use a road bike, so a mountain bike or a cruiser should work fine.


----------



## eastcoastsurfer (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks for the help, yea I found that, but I will have a child seat on the back of the bike, so i wouldn't be able to connect it to the seat like the pics have. keep the ideas coming though. also if I do that, I need to find a cheap cart someone has laying around.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have the Fish-n-Mate bike caddy and it works great. Much easier than trying to strap rods to the bike and carry everything else in a back pack. just throw it all in the cart and go.

John


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

To safeguard your _precious cargo_ this might work with the carts mentioned above. 
Another position for a baby seat that'll free up the rear.:
http://www.ibike.org/education/kanga_3.jpg


Or _for your gear_ this might work. Looks like it won't obstruct the child seat. Looks to hook up on the frame. 
http://www.coconutcoasters.com/images/slideshow/bike-and-stroller.jpg


Or... _for your gear_ you could use this set-up if ya plan to do a little shocking....oops meant _sharking_ ..... I just had to throw this one in: 
http://www.instablogsimages.com/images/2008/04/07/triobike_cargo_bike__5784.jpg


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Digger said:


> I have the bike mount for my fishing mate. I can take it 20 or more miles round trip down the colonial parkway. With no problems. I use a road bike, so a mountain bike or a cruiser should work fine.


That's good to know


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Digger didn't I have to make ya a new bike attachment bar for your cart because the old one was so thin it broke? Yea I know I am getting old and my memory is shot but I know I have had to make 1 or 2 due to them bars being so thin they break easy.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I made one a few years back from a child carrage that attached to a hitch behind the bike seat. Sorry but never took Pics. But just find a used carrage and a little modifying and you should be Golden. Found mine at a Yard Sale for 20.00$ back then. I have seen were guys have just built an exstended rack on the back using milk crates and PVC and some web straps to secure everything in place.
You should enjoy your time in the Keys a great place.


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

Anglers Fishn mate... cheap on ebay, can buy hitch kit for bike also


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

That road looks familiar. On the way to False Cape Channelbass?
I can see we're going to have to get the Sr. cart


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

Be carefull what you take. That trip I put a bunch of stuff in the cart and it bogged down as soon I hit the sand. bare essentials to keep the weight down and you can go far as you want in the sand...


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

P.S....riding a mountain bike hunched over like that makes you look like a tubby bastard...


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

channelbass said:


> P.S....riding a mountain bike hunched over like that makes you look like a tubby bastard...


Drop the seat and add a set of ape hangers and that will slim the ol figure back out.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

CB, keep it up and you won't look chubby for long. 

Actually, I have been curious about trying a lower tech way to get on the beach. Did you find any problems with the mountain bike in sand? (Chain, gears, etc.)

Tom


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I/we usually drop off the heavy useless stuff(food, tents, cooking equipment, sleeping gear, extra clothes) at the campsite and just take tackle over to the beach when down at Barbor Hill.


----------



## channelbass (Feb 4, 2008)

Only problem is in loose sand between dunes and tideline. Once on hard pack you can cruise pretty well.


----------



## saltH2O pheen (Apr 14, 2008)

With a little inginuity, you could make one with some PVC (sch 80) and a couple of tires from Harbor Freight.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I've got a great platform for one (pull behind 2 seat kids stroller) that I would let go cheap


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Check out Clyde's aka Hat80 ride*

He use to pull his cart with a bike and has since moved to battery power.

At the PLO clean up a few years back that cart took a beating.


http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/1548/ppuser/11705


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Shooter said:


> Hey Digger didn't I have to make ya a new bike attachment bar for your cart because the old one was so thin it broke? Yea I know I am getting old and my memory is shot but I know I have had to make 1 or 2 due to them bars being so thin they break easy.



No you did not make it. They sent me a upgraded one for free, this sucker has a solid piece in the center. There will be no problem with the slower types with the basic one. 15-20 MPH for 10-12 miles and a loaded cart is allot of strain. Keeping the wheels lubed is a PITA with what I was doing. Got to love the blue stuff.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Digger said:


> They sent me a upgraded one for free, this sucker has a solid piece in the center.


Didn't see that on the site. Do you have to ask for it Digger?


----------

